# Automatisch auf andere Domain weiterleiten



## multimolti (21. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor, meine .de-Domain auf .com umzustellen und habe dazu eine Frage. Ist es möglich, durch z.B. eine .htaccess-Datei alle Besucher automatisch auf die .com-Domain weiterzuleiten und auch den eigentlichen Pfad beizubehalten (also z.B. _/blog/2009/04/namedesposts/_)?
Wie mache ich das am Besten?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ZodiacXP (21. September 2009)

Habe google gefragt und prompt das gefunden:


			
				http://forum.fachinformatiker.de/rootserver-vserver-webspace/101034-htaccess-domain-richtig-weiterleiten.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> RewriteEngine On
> RewriteRule /(.*) http://www.domain2.tld/$1 [QSA]



http://forum.joergkrusesweb.de/301-weiterleitung-t-90-1.html


----------



## multimolti (21. September 2009)

Okay, vielen Dank, das sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## multimolti (23. September 2009)

Habe mal versucht, das auf mein Problem anzupassen, müsste doch etwa so aussehen, oder?


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule /(.*) http://www.multimolti.com/$1 [R=301,L]
```
Habe das aus zwei Beispielen zusammengebastelt und das R=301 drin gelassen, weil ich ja ein Permanently Moved haben will.

Leider ist Evanzo wieder mal so doof, dass ich keine neue .htaccess-Datei hochladen kann (die alte ist noch drin und funktioniert wunderbar)... das ist jetzt echt doof.


----------

